# Batteriesimulation E-mobility



## stevenn (6 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bauen einen Prüfstand, bei dem wir eine Batteriesimulation liefern. Die maximalen Werte sind 1200 V und 1250 A. Dieser Schaltschrank soll nun die Batterie im Fahrzeug simulieren. (wie der Name schon sagt ;-) ) Nun habe ich das Problem, dass nicht alle Prüflinge die maximalen Werte "aushalten". Mir geht es hier nun um die Personensicherheit (deswegen hier und nicht im Forum Schaltschrank).
Wenn ich das nun vergleiche mit Prüflingen und unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen, dann verwenden wir einen Drehzahlwahlschalter, mit der die Drehzahl eingestellt wird, welche dann sicher mit Performance Level überwacht wird. (ich stelle praktisch 1000 rpm ein, weil der Prüfling nur 1100 rpm kann, dann wird bei dieser Drehzahl sicher abgeschaltet und eine Überdrehzahl ist ausgeschlossen.)
Habt ihr Erfahrungen / Ideen, wie so etwas mit der Batteriesimulation gemacht werden könnte? Kennt ihr Anwendungsfälle? Kennt ihr Ansprechpartner?
Danke


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2021)

Hat niemand Tipps für meine Anliegen?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Stevenn,

nein, keine Anwendung, keine Ansprechpartner.
Ideen vielleicht...

Wie generiert der Schaltschrank die Simulationswerte? Habt Ihr da einen Inverter verbaut?
Kann man den sicher schalten?
Eventuell per Bus Werte vorgeben, die er nicht überschreiten darf?

Sonst am Ausgang vom Schrank (sicher) messen und ggf. Abschalten, falls Werte überschritten werden...

Vielleicht bekommst Du mehr Ideen, wenn wir wissen, wie der Aufbau ist...
Man könnte mal bei den Verdächtigen, wie TÜV/Dekra/... anfragen, ob denen sowas schon untergekommen ist...


----------



## Heinileini (9 Dezember 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Hat niemand Tipps für meine Anliegen?


So ist es anscheinend. Wahrscheinlich geht es anderen wie mir. 
Was soll die BatterieSimulation leisten?
Was benötigt man dafür? Ein steuerbares NetzGerät und eine steuerbare StromSenke?
Gibt es ausser einer maximalen Spannung und einer maximalen StromStärke weitere wichtige "Parameter"?
Z.B. StromRichtung? InnenWiderstand? Zeit-abhängiges Verhalten? Temperatur-abhängiges Verhalten?
Wie soll was gemessen werden? Wie soll worauf reagiert werden?



stevenn schrieb:


> Mir geht es hier nun um die Personensicherheit (deswegen hier und nicht im Forum Schaltschrank).


Das verstehe ich jetzt gar nicht. Die PersonenSicherheit bei Deinem simulierenden Schaltschrank oder beim simulierten Akku?


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2021)

danke erstmal für eure Rückmeldungen.
wir müssen gar nicht so ins Detail gehen, darum geht es gar nicht.
ich denke meine Frage richtet sich auch hauptsächlich an Leute, die mit diesem Thema schon zu tun hatten.

@JSEngineering: _Eventuell per Bus Werte vorgeben, die er nicht überschreiten darf?_ genau darum geht es. so machen es die Batteriesimulationshersteller. Wenn hier aber von hoher Personengefahr auszugehen ist, dann hätte ich eher etwas mit Performance Level und Sicherheitssteuerung erwartet. 

@Heinileini: Die Batteriesimulation soll die Batterie simulieren. sprich, wenn eine 800 V / 600 A- Batterie simuliert werden soll, sollen diese WErte geliefert werden. Aber nicht mehr als diese 800 V und 600 A. Auf weitere Parameter müssen wir erstmal nicht eingehen. 
Somit sollen diese Werte gemessen werden und falls dieser Überschritten wird, soll mit PL d abgeschaltet werden. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Amperemeter oder Voltmeter mit Performance Level gesehen. 


Ist mein Gedankengang, das mit einer Sicherheitsfunktion gemäß EN 13849 zu lösen übertrieben?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> @JSEngineering: _Eventuell per Bus Werte vorgeben, die er nicht überschreiten darf?_ genau darum geht es. so machen es die Batteriesimulationshersteller. Wenn hier aber von hoher Personengefahr auszugehen ist, dann hätte ich eher etwas mit Performance Level und Sicherheitssteuerung erwartet.


Ja, geht denn davon direkte Personengefahr aus?
Wenn ich mir einen Teststand für so etwas vorstelle, würde ich erwarten, daß da Personen erst einmal ausgesperrt sind.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen Teststand für so etwas vorstelle, würde ich erwarten, daß da Personen erst einmal ausgesperrt sind.


Ich kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen, dass ein "Messknecht" per HandAuflegen die Spannung messen soll ...


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ja, geht denn davon direkte Personengefahr aus?
> Wenn ich mir einen Teststand für so etwas vorstelle, würde ich erwarten, daß da Personen erst einmal ausgesperrt sind.


Es sind Personen im Prüfraum und wenn der Prüfling überlastet wird, kann er brennen. -> Personengefahr
um hier nun automatische Löscheinheiten zu vermeiden, versuche ich die Überlast zu vermeiden.


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen, dass ein "Messknecht" per HandAuflegen die Spannung messen soll ...


hm, ich versuche nochmal zu erklären, wie der Aufbau ist.
Die Batteriesimulation ist ein Schaltschrank. dieser simuliert die Batterie eines e-Autos. Der Prüfling kann nun zum Beispiel ein E-Auto ohne Batterie sein. WEnn nun die Umrichter/-Steuereinheit des Autos überlastet wird (weil zu viel Leistung geliefert wird), kann es brennen.


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Dezember 2021)

PLd kannst du auch mit Standardkomponenten erreichen, wenn du Strom und Spannung 2 Kanalig (2 verschiedene Messgeräte, nach Möglichkeit evtl. verschiedene Messverfahren) misst und in einer Sicherheits-SPS auswertest (Vergleich der Messwerte etc.). Solltest (Musst) dann natürlich noch eine FMEA durchführen.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Dezember 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Es sind Personen im Prüfraum und wenn der Prüfling überlastet wird, kann er brennen. -> Personengefahr


D.h. Du willst Deinen Simulator dahingehend überwachen, dass er keine zu hohe Spannung abgeben kann.
BatterieSimulator heisst für mich aber auch, dass ...
- die LeerlaufSpannung eines frisch geladenen (simulierten) Akkus deutlich über der NennSpannung liegen wird und
- bei Rückspeisung aus dem Auto die Spannung ebenfalls sehr deutlich über die LeerlaufSpannung des (simulierten) Akkus ansteigen wird.
- beim Laden des Akkus keinesfalls bei einer Überschreitung der Spannung abgeschaltet oder gar kurzgeschlossen werden darf.

Eigentlich sehe ich eine erhöhte Gefahr für Personen dann, wenn - warum auch immer - durch eine fehlerfhafte Vorgabe oder Anwahl eines AkkuTyps mit zu hoher Spannung erfolgt ist. Aber das weiss die Simulation ja gar nicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> PLd kannst du auch mit Standardkomponenten erreichen, wenn du Strom und Spannung 2 Kanalig (2 verschiedene Messgeräte, nach Möglichkeit evtl. verschiedene Messverfahren) misst und in einer Sicherheits-SPS auswertest (Vergleich der Messwerte etc.). Solltest (Musst) dann natürlich noch eine FMEA durchführen.


an so etwas hatte ich auch gedacht... und dann sicher abschalten.

Und dann kann man ja auch noch eine Anzeige einbinden, um dem Personal anzuzeigen, wann eingestellte Grenzen erreicht werden.
Denn die gelieferten Werte müssen von denen ja beim Test genauso im Auge behalten werden, um abzuschätzen, ob die angedachte Batterie auch die Performance hat, die gerade abgefordert/geliefert wird.
Wenn diese Grenze erreicht wird, sollten sie im Eigeninteresse abschalten (Not-Aus). Eine Überlast wird ja nicht unverzögert auftreten und nicht unverzögert zur Zerstörung führen.


----------



## Heinileini (9 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wenn diese Grenze erreicht wird, sollten sie im Eigeninteresse abschalten (Not-Aus). Eine Überlast wird ja nicht unverzögert auftreten und nicht unverzögert zur Zerstörung führen.


Aber doch nur in der BetriebsArt "Entladen"!?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber doch nur in der BetriebsArt "Entladen"!?


Richtig, nur die habe ich bis jetzt auch überlegt, weil Stevenn bis jetzt nur von "Batterie" und von "liefern" sprach. 

Sonst müßte er ja noch eine Netz-Rückspeisung haben. Allerdings würde ich davon ausgehen, daß sich hier solch ein Gerät durch bereits durchdachte Technik bereits selbst schützt. Anscheinend gibt es ja schon andere Hersteller solcher Geräte... Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht, wenn wir hier von E-Autos als Prüfllingen sprechen und ich alle Stand- und Fahrsituationen mit solch einem Fahrzeug betrachte.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2021)

Wo ist jetzt das Problem?
Mess- und Prozesswerte sicher erfassen und Brände verhindern ... Da bist du besser bei SIL als bei der Maschinensicherheit aufgehoben.
Also vielleicht suchst du erstmal mal nach Geräten mit passenden SIL-Level.


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2021)

Bei SINAMICS S120 Prüfstände kenne ich jetzt so, dass man eben eine Einspeisung hat (Active Line Module), dann ein / zwei Motormodule wo Belastungsmotoren angeschlossen sind, und eben eine Motormodule, das als DCDC-Converter z.B. einen Fahrzeugumrichter versorgt). Falls man den Fahrzeugumrichter erden möchte, dann baut man das noch galv. getrennt auf.

Jetzt bin ich zwar kein SAFETY- Spezi, aber ich mach mal folgende Überlegung:
Du willst also überwachen, dass Deine Last (Fahrzeugumrichter ?) nicht zu viel Spannung abbekommt, bzw. zuviel Strom zieht.
Spannung: dort kann man per DCDCConv die Ausgangsspannung schon mal begrenzen ( Aussteuergradbegrenzung). Weiterhin wird zusätzlich die per VSM die Ausgangsspannung gemessen (ggf. hat ja der Fahrzeugumrichter auch noch eine Zwischenkreisspannungsmessung /-anzeige), dann hast Du das doch schon recht "safe"?
Weiterhin wird der Strom schon mal im DCDCConv gemessen. Zussätzlich könnte man nochmal Stromwandler einsetzen, oder man rechnet über die Systemleistung zurück (man kennt Drehmoment + Drehzahl  der Lastmaschine und so mit schon mal die Leistung bei konst. Drehzahl). Bei bekannter Spannung an der Last, ergibt sich somit der Zwischenkreisstrom des Fahrzeugumrichters.

Fehlerszenarios: Bei Fehler, Leistungsteilversagen, könnte man ja schon mal per "STO" abschalten, ggf.  per DC- Schütz trennen (oder bei geeigneten Aufbau gleich noch per Schnellentladung über ein Booksize Braking Module entladen.


----------



## stevenn (10 Dezember 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem?
> Mess- und Prozesswerte sicher erfassen und Brände verhindern ... Da bist du besser bei SIL als bei der Maschinensicherheit aufgehoben.
> Also vielleicht suchst du erstmal mal nach Geräten mit passenden SIL-Level.


hauptsächlich um die sichere Auswahl. woher weiß die BAtterisimulation, dass sie bei 600V und 600A abschalten soll?
Im vergleich zur sicheren Drehzahlüberwachung, hier haben wir eine sichere Drehzahlauswahl (zweikanalig) und einen sicheren Drehgeber mit jeweils PL d. 
Überwachen schaffe ich bei der BAtteriesimulation vielleicht mit einem PL d, aber wie sage ich der BAtteriesimulation welche Spannung und welcher Strom nun überwacht werden soll (mit PL d)?
wahrscheinlich nicht so komplizert, aber ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


----------



## stevenn (10 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Richtig, nur die habe ich bis jetzt auch überlegt, weil Stevenn bis jetzt nur von "Batterie" und von "liefern" sprach.
> 
> Sonst müßte er ja noch eine Netz-Rückspeisung haben. Allerdings würde ich davon ausgehen, daß sich hier solch ein Gerät durch bereits durchdachte Technik bereits selbst schützt. Anscheinend gibt es ja schon andere Hersteller solcher Geräte... Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich recht, wenn wir hier von E-Autos als Prüfllingen sprechen und ich alle Stand- und Fahrsituationen mit solch einem Fahrzeug betrachte.


diesen "Selbstschutz" gibt es, ja. das hat dann aber weniger mit der Personensicherheit während der Prüfung im Prüfraum zu tun. Schrank steht auch ganz woanders


----------



## s_kraut (12 Dezember 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> hauptsächlich um die sichere Auswahl. woher weiß die BAtterisimulation, dass sie bei 600V und 600A abschalten soll?
> Im vergleich zur sicheren Drehzahlüberwachung, hier haben wir eine sichere Drehzahlauswahl (zweikanalig) und einen sicheren Drehgeber mit jeweils PL d.
> Überwachen schaffe ich bei der BAtteriesimulation vielleicht mit einem PL d, aber wie sage ich der BAtteriesimulation welche Spannung und welcher Strom nun überwacht werden soll (mit PL d)?
> wahrscheinlich nicht so komplizert, aber ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch


Also wenn du dein Signal sicher bis zu deiner Sicherheitssteuerung bekommst, dann muss wohl die für den Typen zulässige Grenzspannung und Grenzstrom z.B. über Bedienpanel eingegeben werden.

Das Risiko von Falscheingaben kann man über entsprechende Dialogführung reduzieren; Autorisierung (Passwort) und Bestätigungsaufforderung für Übernahme des geänderten Wertes sind obligatorisch.

Dann bei der Planung entsprechend berücksichtigen, dass Schütze, Sicherungen etc. für DC deutlich reduzierte zulässige Grenzwerte für die Belastbarkeit haben, mit DC im Leistungsbereich hab ich wenig Erfahrung, also würde ich das mit dem Systemlieferant meines Vertrauens im Detail anschauen.


----------

